# Bows



## bigbuckdown XT (Feb 7, 2007)

mathews switchback xt


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

Hoyt Helix riser / W&W Winex limbs


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

I shoot a hoyt ultra tec and a martin bengal.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hoyt vulcan


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Slender hickory longbow of my own make pulling 80# at 27", 70" long.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

i shoot a Hoyt proelite and a Hoyt power tec


----------



## Tn10point (Mar 5, 2005)

Hoyt Lazertec


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

Tn10point said:


> Hoyt Lazertec


Sorry folks wasnt paying any attention and was on dads which I shoot a Hoyt Lazertec


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

pse xfactor and kap challenger carbon limbs
im lookin for a pr of winnexes though


----------



## Hunterforlife (Feb 7, 2008)

Mathews Drenalin


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

C:darkbeer:heck the sig.


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

woops^^^^^^^:embara:


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

fred bear truth


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

PSE X-Force:darkbeer:


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hunterforlife said:


> Mathews Drenalin


lucky ducky, i shoot a mathews legacy


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

Browning Micro Midas 3


----------



## oldglory42 (Dec 10, 2007)

*which bow*

i shoot a 08 82 airbone set at 60 pounds right now


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

alpine silverodo eclipse.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

ttt.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

i shoot a fred bear the truth 2, 63# @ 29 inches
whisker buscuit rest
extreme sight
sims s-coil stabilizer
alpine quiver


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Target:

Hoyt Ultra Elite
50-60 27.5 Draw
w/ Shrewd Site, Classic Scope 5x
Doinker Stab
Truball Extreme 4 finger Release
Easton Fatboys

Hunting:

Hoyt Katera
50-60 28 Draw
Spot Hogg Sights
Doinker 5 inch stab
Truball Stinger Release
Easton Axis/CX Maxima Hunters
Grim Reaper Broadheads


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

check the sig. great bow


----------



## buckshot95 (Oct 19, 2006)

look down and that is what i shoot and a ash longbow that pulls 58lbs @ 27in 72in long


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

check the sig but soon gunna change


----------



## huttoncreek_10x (Mar 7, 2008)

Older Browning for now but really considering the new F. Bears.


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

alpine silverado eclipse


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

huttoncreek_10x said:


> Older Browning for now but really considering the new F. Bears.




they are great bows, and the lights out, my friend has one, ive shot them at shops also. its a great bow, and its only $330
if i were you id give them a very long look


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

thrill_seeker said:


> check the sig but soon gunna change



so does that mean a new bow? what are you getting?


----------



## whitetailfreak1 (Mar 30, 2008)

*whitetailfreak1*

i got a fred bear instinct set at 55 pounds, with a wisker biscut, and a vital gear pendulum sight


----------



## b18intega (Nov 25, 2007)

dang i cant spend 800 dollars on a bow, i got the diamond edge but it is a pretty bad bow, i shoot at 303fps, im happy with it


----------



## kyhoytshooter33 (Feb 14, 2008)

im currently shooting a black/chrome Hoyt Intec, but im looking to buy a new bow.


----------



## jake in ga (Jun 1, 2007)

mathews dxt and conquest 4 hopefully a dren ld soon


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

08 pse x-force ss 

94 martin bengal target


----------



## minishooter (Apr 4, 2008)

:canada::canada::canada::aero::rockband::rockband:lol, I shoot a PSE Nova set at a 28" draw length and at a 40 pound draw weight


----------

